# 140KG Bench WTF



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

I was watching some small guy tonight bench 3 sets of 8 reps using 140KG. Things was, he made it look so easy and effortless. I've seen blokes 3 times his size and can't do that. Pretty impressive stuff, but it makes my 67Kg bench look pretty turd now


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've done 140 but the difference for me is that it was very hard lol.

My cousin is the 2nd strongest for his weight in the world and at 11 stone can do something stupid like 170 iirc


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

It's all relative mate, 67kg is what your benching now, who knows what it will be in the future. Don't get hearted about what others can do - use it as inspiration to improve.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Woop I would rep oldman if I could!


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess it comes down to practice.

To be honest, its very rare I even touch barbell bench press, I only use dumbbells now. Up to 34KG now, maybe one days I'll hit the 60-70KG mark and be just as impressive


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Agh I do a fair bit

M - incline db press

W - bench press

F - db press

Doesn't make me any better or worse good for the old chest.

And I go at my limit not anyone elses if I picked up a 120kg it would split me in half.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

your lifting 67kg ? how long you been training mate

i'm nearly 18 and i'm lifting over 100k


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I struggle with 14K


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Everyones different age means nothing you can be 18 and trained a month you won't be as strong as someone who's 16 and trained 2 years.

Look at my journal for example see how shizz I am, I'm 17 and I bet there's 12 year olds stronger and some without training a day.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> your lifting 67kg ? how long you been training mate
> 
> i'm nearly 18 and i'm lifting over 100k


Nice and constructive there... that's bound to inspire him :whistling:

Pay no attention to others lifts mate. You only have to work to your own goals and standards, nobody elses.


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm going to have a site down with a PT soon and figure out a new plan since I've been on the same one for about two/three months.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Vitexin said:


> I'm going to have a site down with a PT soon and figure out a new plan since I've been on the same one for about two/three months.


You'll get better advice on here most likely :thumbup1:


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

So you suggest opening a new thread and asking the newbie question


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Check out the training articles first and post in the training section I would imagine. Always good answers here mate, just make sure you post in the right section or the mods will mercilessly delete your thread :lol:


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

One of my training partners benches 180 for 4 reps, and was benching 140 for around 8 today, totally effortless, he did 120 for 16! Me and my other mate just look at each other and shake our heads, just can't get over how effortless he makes it all seem.

Never seen him struggle at anything yet (my 2 training partners are relatively new), they are both beasts.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

it doesnt matter how much you lift (providing its not too light) just as long as the end result is what you want in terms of goals.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> My cousin is the 2nd strongest for his weight in the world and at 11 stone can do something stupid like 170 iirc


 In what sport, i hope you don't mean powerlifting and if you do i hope you mean IPF because with the amount of feds and classes every one can be a world champ in pling.......as my facebook friends updates lets me know after every worlds. :lol:

140kg bench is nothing special in any gym i have ever trained at that said i guess i haven't trained at CURVES yet:whistling:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> One of my training partners benches 180 for 4 reps, and was benching 140 for around 8 today, totally effortless, he did 120 for 16! Me and my other mate just look at each other and shake our heads, just can't get over how effortless he makes it all seem.
> 
> Never seen him struggle at anything yet (my 2 training partners are relatively new), they are both beasts.


If he aint struggling he aint lifting heavy enough.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

stick at itll come and dont let what others do depress you use it to motivate yourself


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

DNL said:


> If he aint struggling he aint lifting heavy enough.


180 kilo bench press - 4 reps, not heavy? He does struggle but he just doesn't seem to, he just blasts through any weight I've seen him use as if it's a packet of walkers crisps!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Aye theres a few lads like that at our gym, I struggle with 150 atm 6 at most.

There is a pair of lads come in half my size and easy push 8-10 reps out, suppose its horses for courses, they have been training alot longer than me.

I will beat them eventually hahaha


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe he's Unbreakable.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> your lifting 67kg ? how long you been training mate
> 
> i'm nearly 18 and i'm lifting over 100k


Oh, your so cool. I wish I could be you 

To the OP - don't worry about it. See this person as an ispiration - something to aim for. He is probably posting the same thing somewhere but about people benching 180


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Op, get yourself down to a hardcore bodybuilding/powerlifting gym mate and youll get your eyes opened with proper heavy lifting. A guy who trains in our gym is around the 240kg mark raw. Freakish strength.

Use your mate as inspiration dude. Everyone starts out somwhere, wont be long before your thinking, "damn, 140 isnt that heavy actually".


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

positive it was 140?? 3 15kg plates can look very similar to 3 20's


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

don't sweat it - I couldn't muster up 50kg for 3 sets of 8 last night on the stand alone bench.

Long as you keep good form that's what matters to me. Iy will take time to progress, but as long as you see results that's all that matters.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I lifted more when i was 2 stone lighter in muscle than i am now. strength isnt always related to size. Also biomechanical differances in peoples structure make exercises easier or harder for some than others.

There were 2 brothers in my last gym must have weighed 13 stone at the most, yet lifted ridiculous weights, literally everyone in the gym would stop and stare at them doing squats, you could just image seeing big question marks floating above everyones heads.

Dont worry about it, as long as you are making progress it doesnt matter what others do.

There will always be somone bigger/stronger/smarter than you


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Don't worry about it mate, we all start somewhere.

Just stay focused on your own goals.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Vitexin said:


> So you suggest opening a new thread and asking the newbie question


Check out http://www.learn-bodybuilding.com's training section, might be interesting to you.


----------

